# Egg donation after miscarriage



## Blonde1 (Jul 7, 2008)

Hi

Can somebody help me please?

I have had 4 miscarriages over the last 2 years. All the tests show no reason / explanation for the m/cs. However more recently we have had immune testing done which is suggesting that my body rejects embryo / pregnancy. 

So as far as I know my eggs are good, I am very fertile, my last FSH level was 3.

I would love to be able to donate if in the future we have to have IVF due to the drugs that I am going to have to take next time we try. 

I am not sure if I would be accepted to donate, does anybody know?

Thanks 

xx


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Hello BLonde1, I am sorry to hear of your losses 

I can't answer for all clinics but I know mine do have a cut off for number of failed IVF cycles (not more than 3) but that's a completely different thing to mc. I would guess it may depend on if there was a genetic reason that comes from you as to why you miscarry - i.e. do you have a gene defect you are passing on to the eggs and subsequent embryos?  If no (and you will have to have genetic karyotyping done to egg share anyway) then I can't see any reaosn why not. 
Good luck with your consultation this weeka nd I hope you get some answers / treatment options from it. 

C~x


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Hi Blonde1.
  Think Caz has answered your question, I do know someone who has Egg Shared after having 2 M/C's with Coventry CRM as caz said you do have a karyotyping test so the clinic would know if its something to do with your genes. If i were you i would just contact a few clinic's you will find them all helpful and all will come back to you pretty quickly. When i had unanswered questions when i was starting i simply sent a few clinic's a email for them to reply to in your own time.

Also most clinic's do have a open evening that you can attend for FREE and some then even give you a FREE initital consultation i know the clinic i am at do this, This way you can ask as many questions as you like.

Good Luck.
N.x


----------



## Blonde1 (Jul 7, 2008)

Thank you ladies.

I did contact the Lister Hospital who said they could see no reason why I couldn't egg share, as long as I produced enough and they were of good quality.

I need immune drugs so going to try naturally for next cycle but seriously considering it after that.


----------

